

Pilot was attempting his first Boeing 777 landing at San Francisco - vladd
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/07/08/boeing-777-crashes-at-san-francisco-international-airport/

======
jlas
The article isn't clear on whether the pilot had never landed a 777 before, or
just never a 777 at SFO.

